# club blinko



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

I am being pestered with texts from this lot,sometimes 6 a day and i think that they charge me for recieving them. Have tried to contact them and text Abajo to get them stopped but neither of the numbers have worked and i still get them. Does anyone know if there is a new number i need to use to stop them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickbish said:


> I am being pestered with texts from this lot,sometimes 6 a day and i think that they charge me for recieving them. Have tried to contact them and text Abajo to get them stopped but neither of the numbers have worked and i still get them. Does anyone know if there is a new number i need to use to stop them?


here's a recent thread about them

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/27552-club-blinko.html


hope it helps


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

*blinko*



nickbish said:


> I am being pestered with texts from this lot,sometimes 6 a day and i think that they charge me for recieving them. Have tried to contact them and text Abajo to get them stopped but neither of the numbers have worked and i still get them. Does anyone know if there is a new number i need to use to stop them?


unfortunately the thread shows the two numbers i have tried and texting them with the word Abajo did not help as i am still getting them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickbish said:


> unfortunately the thread shows the two numbers i have tried and texting them with the word Abajo did not help as i am still getting them


try _baja_


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

yes tried baja on both numbers and still getting the texts. It has just wiped out all of the money i put on my phone


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickbish said:


> yes tried baja on both numbers and still getting the texts. It has just wiped out all of the money i put on my phone


how good is your Spanish?

have a look at this IMPOSIBLE DARME DE BAJA CLUB BLINKO — Quejas y denuncias

looking at it the only thing that anyone has had work is to block the number yourself if your phone/provider allows it

if you can't do it yourself, then get your provider to do it for you


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks so much for this,i will try to get my local moviestar shop to do it for me,although they are usually about as helpful as a chocolate tea pot! Central govt should be doing more to stop these scams as they must be catching thousands of people


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Question ?
Do you get charged even if you do not open the text ?


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

yes i think so,as i dont open them and my money is just going so fast


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nickbish said:


> yes i think so,as i dont open them and my money is just going so fast


Could you not then go to the police as this is theft, I would !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Could you not then go to the police as this is theft, I would !


have a look at the link I put on - it seems that they have been denounced many times


nickbish - how did you _alta_ in the first pace?


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> have a look at the link I put on - it seems that they have been denounced many times
> 
> 
> nickbish - how did you _alta_ in the first pace?


i really have no idea how i got linked in to these thieves,but have now tried sending a message to their customer services asking to unsubscribe. Unfortunately what they are doing is 'legal',but i am sure that it would be easy to pass legislation to outlaw them and similar companies


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

nickbish said:


> i really have no idea how i got linked in to these thieves,but have now tried sending a message to their customer services asking to unsubscribe. Unfortunately what they are doing is 'legal',but i am sure that it would be easy to pass legislation to outlaw them and similar companies


Well it looks as though i have finally got rid of blinko by having their texts blocked,but met another guy today who is getting texts from them and thought that by deleting them without opening he would not be charged-wrong! they send them,you get them and you pay,whether you open them or not!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickbish said:


> Well it looks as though i have finally got rid of blinko by having their texts blocked,but met another guy today who is getting texts from them and thought that by deleting them without opening he would not be charged-wrong! they send them,you get them and you pay,whether you open them or not!!


thanks for coming back to tell us - result:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> have a look at the link I put on - it seems that they have been denounced many times
> 
> 
> nickbish - how did you _alta_ in the first pace?


I looked at some of the complaints about them and most people have no idea, but I have seen some references to ring tones (politonos) and those test your intelligence games that pop up sometimes on Yahoo, Facebook etc. Their page is certainly full of that kind of stuff.
I've also seen complaints from the UK, Italy...
But apparently, it tells you how to unsubscribe on the FAQ on their site, and it is, or was, different depending on what phone company you use


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I looked at some of the complaints about them and most people have no idea, but I have seen some references to ring tones (politonos) and those test your intelligence games that pop up sometimes on Yahoo, Facebook etc. Their page is certainly full of that kind of stuff.
> I've also seen complaints from the UK, Italy...
> But apparently, it tells you how to unsubscribe on the FAQ on their site, and it is, or was, different depending on what phone company you use


yes, I saw that, but nickbish said he had tried the numbers given for his provider & they didn't wrok - I suspect they change them frequently

at least he is sorted now


----------

